# Stuck sink drain flange



## remark (Aug 1, 2009)

I am replacing a Moen M4600 bathroom faucet. I am unable to separate the drain flange from the drain body. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 1, 2009)

remark said:


> I am replacing a Moen M4600 bathroom faucet. I am unable to separate the drain flange from the drain body. Any suggestions?



When you say "drain flange", do you mean the chrome plated flange on the drain where the stopper?

When you say "drain body", do you mean the 1 1/4 inch drain pipe that comes out the bottom of the bathroom sink?

If, so, then you probably have a single piece P. O. Plug, like this one:







In that case, the "drain flange" and "drain body" are both part of the same piece of brass.

Note that there are two pictures there; the upper one showing how the P.O. Plug assembles, and the lower one showing the sink plug in the P.O. Plug.

Normally, you need to remove that large nut shown in the photo, and then remove the large rubber gasket above it from below the sink.  Then you pull the main body of the P. O. Plug out of the sink from above. (it helps a lot if you push it upward from below until you break the seal under the flange holding it into the sink)  There will be either plumber's putty or silicone caulk between the flange and the sink bottom.  If it's silicone, it might be harder to get the P. O. Plug out, and you'll have to remove the old silicone caulk from the sink before putting the new P. O. Plug in.


----------



## Redwood (Aug 1, 2009)

Back off the nut underneath then grab the body with one pair of channel locks and the flange with another. That should get it unthreaded. If that doesn't get it then saw it off through the mack washer.


----------

